# VIAJE AREQUIPA-MOQUEGUA-TACNA



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Bueno ya q tengo un poco de tiempo a estas alturas de la noche empezare a mandar una tanda de fotos de este chevere viaje, ya que mañana las mandare en la tarde o quiza peor aun en la noche por falta de time.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Estas fotos son para son para la hinchada.

Los arboles de la parte baja de la foto es el valle propiamente dicho, en el medio una sub estacion electrica y mas arribita como a 2.5 cms. la irrigacion del proyecto pasto grande.










En entrando por su campiña, se ven similitudes con arequipa










El puente Montalvo


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Seguro alguien les aviso que llegaba y levantaron esta bonita entrada, gracias.



















Buena entrada, ya quisiera ver esas palmeras de aca a unos 50 años cuando regrese con baston





































Ya se ve que se hace con el canon minero por aqui



















Bastante cuidada la ciudad










Al fondo se ven las torres y la cupula de la catedral










Entrando a la avenida balta



















Y la hermoza catedral ubicada en una esquina de la plaza


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Moquegua luce interesante. De hecho no me gustan mucho la mayoría de los edificios, pero la ciudad en sí luce bien cuidada. La catedral y los edificios históricos en la plaza si me gustan mucho. La entrada a la ciudad me parece simpática.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hace años que no voy a Moquegua, pero por lo que veo ha cambiado y mucho!  buenas fotos!

Recuerdo como es para entrar a Moquegua cuando se llega en bus, es terrible, bueno es que es chiquita y algo desordenadita , en bus entra y entra por una calle, despues da la vuelta, entra por otra calle, y despues sigue da otra ves la vuelta, son tantas vueltas que marean, no hay una pista que lleve directo a su agencia, ya que carecia de Terminal terrestre, bueno de repente ahora si tiene un terminal seria bueno averiguarlo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buen trecorrido, Moquegua se ve bastante cuidada, espero que sus edificios historicos se conserven bien


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> En entrando por su campiña, se ven similitudes con arequipa


Será porque todo el sur(regiones con costa) estan bajo bastante influencia arequipeña :crazy2:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

jajajja... no comparen que cada campiña tiene lo suyo,, 
Me gustaron las fotos del fiscal,, esta es la parte mas baja del trayecto (100 msnm) recontra humedo y caluroso el color verde amarillento se debe a los cañaverales

Y Moquegua es un valle recontra fertil, podriamos decir que es casi como Ica por el Clima y sus cultivos de VID,, desde luego es envidiable el ingreso a Moquegua con su pista de cuatro carriles, recomiendo visitar samegua y comerse unos chicharrones, que perdon amigos de arancota, los de moquegua son de mejor sabor, seran porque los chanchos moqueguanos son sanos 

Si es cierto, me parece que Moquegua es una de las pocas ciudades del sur que no cuentan con terminal terrestre, Iban a construir uno recontrachevere en la salida, pero los flojos moqueguanos se quejaron que quedaria muy lejos,,, espero que lo hagan pronto.

Moquegua es la capital del cobre Peruano,, paro los pisqueros les recomiendo recorrer la ruta del Pisco

Buenas Fotos Yoniebes


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

nadie va a negar esta my cuidada pero = la ciudad es chiquita ... y con una mala distribucion ..chvr las fotos


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahora una vista de la plaza de armas luce como nueva aunque sus construcciones no lo sean










Moquegua como nueva, aunque no llueva, las casas lucen limpias y resplandecientes, y pensar que en el 2001 el terremoto la dejo destrozada o que osada ciudad.



















Pareciera que esta parte de la municipalidad estubiera hecha de sillar ???¿¿










Y la pileta recien restaurada que bien luce










Ese perro de la esquina derecha esta ladrando echado como me contaron si solo hubiera podido grabar el video no es un mito es veridico, moqueguanos dormilones










Hace como 3 años vine por aqui y estaban rehabilitando estas casitas ahora que bien quedaron



















Lugareña en su lugar





































Moquegua tambien crece










Dejando moquegua rapidamente para ir a almorzar a tacna, regresare por aqui uno de estos dias se los prometo










Y e aqui otra obra del canon minero, levantando una carretera para volver a construirla, sera necesario??, algunos moqueguanos me respondieron que si yo no sabria decir


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Chevere el recorrido y las fotos... Cual es el material de las construcciones en algunas fotos en donde pareciese que fuese sillar??
Por otro lado, en la 3ra foto la plaza de armas de Moquegua me hizo recordar un poco la plaza San Francisco de Arequipa como mirando al museo municipal...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos demuestran como de verdad moquegua esa muy bien cuidada


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué encantadora la Plaza de Moquegua.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Las casas rehabilitadas son una belleza y sus techos son una caracteristica importante de la arquitectura de la ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho las construcciones históricas de Moquegua, en especial su Catedral. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> Ahora una vista de la plaza de armas luce como nueva aunque sus construcciones no lo sean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Efectivamente es sillar.... en algunos lugares fue llevado el sillar desde Arequipa, así como casi todos los pueblos del Colca sus Iglesias y algunas casas son hechas en sillar..... ello demuestra la influencia no necesariamente del material, sino también del estilo arquitectonico arequipeño en todas las regiones del sur del país(Moquegua, Tacna y Puno)... muy buenas fotos Yoniebs!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos  Moquegua esta cambiando también  

Gracias por las lindas fotos


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que bonita que es la tierra de mi madre,, Efectivamente Esta muy verde y bien limpia,, este municipio es uno de los mas platudos por el canon minero.. dicen que hacen y reacen obras con tal de gastar tanto dinero.
Pero moquegua es mas que eso,, para un futuro thread prometo traer fotos de samegua torata y cuajone, ademas del misterioso cerro Baul 
Prosigamos al sur....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que linda es Moquegua, muy linda, su pileta hecha en bronce una verdadera obra de arte 

Ahora nos vamos a Tacna verdad? 

YUPI!!!! la tierra de mi padre!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que todos tiene algun familiar en el sur :nuts:... los mios son en Chile


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Efectivamente es sillar.... en algunos lugares fue llevado el sillar desde Arequipa, así como casi todos los pueblos del Colca sus Iglesias y algunas casas son hechas en sillar..... ello demuestra la influencia no necesariamente del material, sino también del estilo arquitectonico arequipeño en todas las regiones del sur del país(Moquegua, Tacna y Puno)... muy buenas fotos Yoniebs!!!!!



Ya pues tio para de ser egocentrico!!!, no compares!!!, yo tambien tengo familia en Moquegua!! e Ilo!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

mangolight said:


> Ya pues tio para de ser egocentrico!!!, no compares!!!, yo tambien tengo familia en Moquegua!! e Ilo!!


Ilo y Moquegua tan lindos los dos lugares  hermosos para ir a relajarse!!!

Cuando estes por estos lares avisame


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que quieres que haga.... soy arequipeño :lol::lol::lol:... pero no lo digo en serio... eso lo estudie en arquitectura peruana y latinoamericana 2... donde discutimos sobre las influencias..es más estoy pensando lanzarme con un thread de arquitectura con estilo neo-colonial, art-deco, buque y moderna de AQP.... http://www.arqandina.com/pages/p6/p6_info.htm ahora voy a buscar los archivos donde se muestran las comparaciones.... tampoco esperes cosas identicas..pero si como dije "influencias"


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Ilo y Moquegua tan lindos los dos lugares  hermosos para ir a relajarse!!!
> 
> Cuando estes por estos lares avisame


Clarin!!!!


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Que bueno que les gust este humilde thread a todos

Esta refaccion causa algo de retraso, tienes que detenerte asta que pasen todos carros que vienen de tacna puesto que solo esta habilitado un carril










La carretera en esta parte es excesivamente recta para mi, la velocidad me pone a prueba, no lo voy a resistir










Ahora el desieto parece volverse inmensamente plano e infinito, se forman tornados como el que tenuemente se ve










No se como se llamara este secor, pero lo que si se es que es la entrada al departamento de Tacna










Un nuevo oasis en frente de nosotros el oasis del rio locumba










Y ahi en frente de nosotros el cuartel de locumba




























En el desolado desierto tacneño solo nos acompañana las torres de alta tension, nada mas



















ahora una fugaz del valle del rio sama










Y el puesto de control de tomasiri



















Esta vegetacion es el aviso que estamos llegando a la ciudad heroica



















Por fin llegamos a tacna, a algunos les parecera conocida esta foto










Continuara...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uy... no tomaste foto del Alto de la Alianza... es muy bonito ir ahi...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gusto la ultima fotos, muy buena panoramica


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Está muy bueno el recorrido ....

Que bien que se ve Moquegua, da gusto ver como se ha levantado la ciudad después del terremoto del 2001 que la dejó casi toda destruida ... 

el recorrido por el desierto es impresionante. 

Lástima que no hayas pasado por Ilo ... hno:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> La carretera en esta parte es excesivamente recta para mi, la velocidad me pone a prueba, no lo voy a resistir


^^ esta es la pampa del cruce a Ilo,, notan esa raya negra es la linea del tren industrial que viene de toquepala, es fenomenal verlo , a veces he contado que pasan mas de 50 vagones de mineral con 2 y 3 locomotoras :nuts: , en invierno ese cruze es peligrosisimo porque es fulll neblina


> No se como se llamara este secor, pero lo que si se es que es la entrada al departamento de Tacna


^^ Ese pueblo es Camiara (tacna) aqui nace el desvio al lugar donde Naci,, Toquepala :banana::banana:  .. 



> Un nuevo oasis en frente de nosotros el oasis del rio locumba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ fue desde ese cuartel que los locos Humala se fugaron y subieron a Toquepala es su aventura que los hicieron famosos... lametablemente


Excelente thread, yoniebs,,, me traen muchos recuerdos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve muy bien el recorrido 

^^ no entendi lo ultimo q dijiste 



> fue desde ese cuartel que los locos Humala se fugaron y subieron a Toquepala es su aventura que los hicieron famosos... lametablemente
> 
> 
> Excelente thread, yoniebs,,, me traen muchos recuerdos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hay tacall ? que es lo que no entiendes?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, con respecto a la ciudad de Tacna ... logro divisar un Teatro mas no La Catedral. Salu2


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que lindo tema  

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> hay tacall ? que es lo que no entiendes?


como se hicieron famosos los locos d humala ?


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Bueno no todo es perfecto, me hubiera gustado ir a ilo y pasar por alto del alianza pero ya regresare por estos lares y fotografiare lo que no pude ahora.

Mas panoramicas de la ciudad del rio caplina.










No se ven las tipicas palmeras desde aca puesto que todavia estan algo chicas



















La entrada a tacna tambien esta muy cuidada




























Algo raro para mi fue que no vi ningun tico en tacna y tampoco en moquegua, cosa que encuentras asta debajo de las piedras en arequipa, mas bien abundan los station wagon










Urbanizaciones tacneñas, yoni en el espejo




























Mucho movimiento en la ciudad





































Y es que son epocas navideñas asta papa noel vino por aqui










Bonitas y verdes alamedas










El gran emperador










Tacneños y chilenos se mezclan en el paisaje










Ya regresare con la ultima tanda mañana.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yo de alcalde de tacna mandaria a pintar toda la ciudad de blanco, la falta de color la hace verse pobre...


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

lindo thread...haciendo un paréntesis, de esta foto en particular quisiera hacer una crítica constructiva respecto a muchos letreros de entradas que hay allá en el Perú, lo hacen solo con pintura, lo que muchas veces atenta con la estética de muchas construcciones...digo, porque no se desembolsa algo más de dinero y se hace algo más producido?.










Por ejemplo:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Otra vez agradesco tu aporte Yoniebs,, Tacna tiene un no se que que no se ve en el resto de ciudades del Peru, debe ser algo por la influencia Chilena,, son muy amables y chambean de lunes a domingo sin parar. eso si hay Semaforos por todos lados.. Sufrio mas de 70 años de Cautiverio,y siempre Heroica ,, para mi es la mas peruana de todas la ciudades, como dice el Dicho..: Tacna,, aqui no acaba el Peru,,, aqui Comienza la Patria.
:cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

YoniEBS said:


> Bueno no todo es perfecto, me hubiera gustado ir a ilo y pasar por alto del alianza pero ya regresare por estos lares y fotografiare lo que no pude ahora.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Estee ... ya es "mañana", y lo prometido es deuda ... buen registro gráfico de tu viaje, mismo Rafo León :lol:

Si no hay Ticos en Tacna y Moquegua es por la Zotac y Zofrilo, y claro, también contribución de la comunidad pakistaní de Tacna (léase Dai Ichi Motors):lol::lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tacna no sera un ejemplo de buen gusto en sus construcciones pero al menos se ve que la ciudad esta relativamente ordenada y limpia. Al ser un centro comercial e industrial importante yo si creo que se puede dar el lujo de arreglar un poquito mas. Por cierto, no hay ticos! :banana:

Bonitas fotos!


----------

